# BMQ 2019 - Regular Force



## jdem007

Hello,

I figured I would update my post. As you can see, I have switched to NCM trades as I have a background in Earth Sciences and Physical Geography, more specifically in Geomatics. I previously applied to be an officer but I figured I would like to work in an area that is more related to my field of study. When I went to the first step I received an email mentioning I was successful but I did very poorly in my CFAT. Therefore, I am going to rewrite the test again next week. I have been studying really hard and this time I am making sure that I am prepared. 

One thing I would mention to some of you, if you think you did not do well on your CFAT please contact the recruiting office and go talk to an officer to see if it's in your best interest to re-write the test. As I was told, I would have gone through all the steps but would not have never been selected for a position due to my low and poor score on the CFAT. You are applying for a job and the positions are very competitive. Therefore, make sure you do very well on the cfat and everything else.

Though, I received an email today saying that I was selected for the next process which is the medical and interview but I'm going to disregard this email and keep prepping for the test next week. 

Best of luck to everyone!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON     
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Geomatics Technician
Trade choice 2: Drafting and Survey Tech
Trade choice 3: Sonar Operator
Application date: November 29, 2017
First contact: December 19, 2017
CFAT: January 8th, 2018 
CFAT Results: January 12th, 2018- Successful
CFAT Re-write date: April 6th, 2018
Interview: Approved for an interview but will be put on hold
Medical: Approved for the medical assessment but will be put on hold
Med Approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered:TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## karsap

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3:  
Application date: 25th April 2018
First contact: 26th April 2018 (Less than 12 hours later)
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of May 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: TBD
Medical: TBD
Med Approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD

Had CFAT on 23th and got reponse that i qualified for every occupation on the 25th, waiting for medical and interview date.


----------



## karsap

Congrats


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey,

I was just notified today that my re-enrollment waiver was approved, and all I'm waiting on now to be placed on the competition list is my reliability screening. 

My screening was started three weeks ago, I was told my references would be called about two weeks ago, but they still haven't been. Is that something I should be concerned about? Does a reliably check normally take long ? 

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sonar Op
Marine Tech
Boatswain
Application Date (Online): April 14, 2018
Documents Received: May 7
File Transferred to CFRC: April 16
First Contact: April 17
Second Contact: April 31
Medical: May 7 Done
Interview: May 7 Done
Recruit School bypass granted April 18
Re-enrollment waiver: Approved May 28
Security clearance:
Merit/competition listed:


----------



## mariomike

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> I was told my references would be called about two weeks ago, but they still haven't been. Is that something I should be concerned about? Does a reliably check normally take long ?



References on my application Superthread
https://army.ca/forums/threads/12763.650
29 pages.

Security Check/Level Superthread 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/1399.175
43 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date, official information.


----------



## Brandon.U

Update

Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Infantry
Trade choice 2:  
Trade choice 3:
Application date: January 31, 2018
First contact: February 8, 2018
CFAT: November, 2014 ( Didn't proceed with application back then )
Interview: March 15, 2018
Medical: March 15, 2018 
Competition Listed: May 17, 2018
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment:         TBD
BMQ:                 TBD

( Spoke with a file manager and found out the date I was competition listed. )


----------



## clmarr

Did my interview today. According to the recruiter I will be on the competition list in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Brandon.U

Brandon.U said:
			
		

> Second Update!
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Regina
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Infantry
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade choice 3:
> Application date: January 31, 2018
> First contact: February 8, 2018
> CFAT: November, 2014 ( Didn't proceed with application back then )
> Interview: March 15, 2018
> Medical: March 15, 2018
> Competition Listed: May 17, 2018
> Position offered: May 31, 2018
> Enrollment:         August 22, 2018
> BMQ:                 I believe my file manager said that I would fly out September 1st, and start BMQ September 3
> 
> I can't put it into words how excited I am, Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Does anyone know how I can go about getting the next selection dates for my trades (sonar op, and mar tech). The last step in my application was.my security screening and it had been returned to.my recruitment center, just waiting for the commanding officer to sign off on it and I'll be competition listed. 

Thanks


----------



## Brandon.U

Gsc023 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how I can go about getting the next selection dates for my trades (sonar op, and mar tech). The last step in my application was.my security screening and it had been returned to.my recruitment center, just waiting for the commanding officer to sign off on it and I'll be competition listed.
> 
> Thanks



Selection Dates thread here, Buck may know. https://army.ca/forums/threads/112790/post-1534272.html#msg1534272


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys,

I am applying for reg force navy, sonar op is my trade of choice, among mar tech and nci op. My file manager is saying I will probably get sonar op since it is priority. 

The last step in my application was my security clearance, which was approved on June 6th but I have not yet been competition listed. 

The next selection is June 20th, does anyone know if based my normal.time lines if I would make the competition list before then? 

Thanks


----------



## Canadian_beast

Hey I’m about to apply for infantry full time in three weeks, how long does it take to get accepted.


----------



## Canadian_beast

I’ve done a lot of research, just wondering how long y’all waited I heard like 6-12 months is that accurate?


----------



## Runeflako

Canadian_beast said:
			
		

> I’ve done a lot of research, just wondering how long y’all waited I heard like 6-12 months is that accurate?



Applied July 2017, received my offer  first week of May 2018.


----------



## Canadian_beast

Runeflako said:
			
		

> Applied July 2017, received my offer  first week of May 2018.


So I should expect a year wait to get the call eh?


----------



## Zerenitys

Update: I just found out today that I have been put on the competition list. Yay! Hopefully I will have an offer soon.


----------



## wnhan

I got my offer on June 6!


----------



## Maritime.red

Updated:

Recruiting Center: Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: FSA
Application Date: Oct 1 2017
First Contact: Oct 4 2017
CFAT: Oct 24 2017
Medical: Dec 7 2017
Interview: Dec 7 2017
References: Feb 2 2018
Background: Feb 22 2018
Additional medical forms in: Apr 23 2018
Medical cleared: May 25 2018
Competition listed: May 29 2018 
Position Offered: Jun 24 2018
Enrolment: Jul 31 2018
BMQ: Aug 20 2018

Can’t wait! 🙂🙂🙂


----------



## Milerup

Rampo said:
			
		

> I was informed that my file is very competitive and that as a visible minority I may get a call due to the fact that Canada has to hire according to Employment Equity Act.



This act is suppose to break barrier and discrimination over minorities and certain group of people. Technically, if two person have exactly the same qualifications, priority might be given to one from minorities. But it is rarely the case, has every person are different, so it is often given to the more competitive person.

That being said, I do not work for CF and I do not know if they work with quotas, like Quebec public sector and police do. (Which is for me pure stupidity) But if CF do not use quotas, you would have the same chances as your peers and will be selected out of your competivness only!

Good day


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys. Does anyone here know when selections are for navy nci op or sonar op?

I have been competition listed for a week or two, but have been both trades are currently in high priority and it's currently a continuous selection. I am a bmq bypass if that changes anything. 

Thanks


----------



## clmarr

Job offer came in today, will start BMQ on August 27.


----------



## Zerenitys

I just wanted to update my timeline. I got my offer yesterday. Good luck to everyone.

Recruiting Center: Bagotville/Chicoutimi
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
Application Date: 28 Mar 18
First Contact: 28 Mar 18
CFAT/TSD: 2016 (Previous Service)
Background Check Started: 13 Apr 18
Interview: 19 Apr 18
Medical: 19 Apr 18 - Cleared 5-16 Jun 18
Additional Medical Forms Submitted: 24 Apr 18
Background Check Completed: 26 May 18
Competition Listed: between 5-16 Jun 18
Position Offered: ATIS TECH - 11 Jun 18
Swearing In: 15 Aug 18
BMQ: 27 Aug 18


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys,

I was talking to my file manager, he said he checked my file and I have been place in the "selected bin". Does anyone know what that means exactly, since I still don't have an offer?

Thanks


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

Gcnav said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I was talking to my file manager, he said he checked my file and I have been place in the "selected bin". Does anyone know what that means exactly, since I still don't have an offer?
> 
> Thanks



It might mean that you were selected and could be just waiting to get an offer soon. Never heard of it been said like that though but that'd be my guess, haha. Sounds like good news though!


----------



## lza111

Recruiting Center: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: EGS TECH 00303
Application Date: December 13, 2017
First Contact: January 11, 2018
CFAT: February 5, 2018
Further Processing: March 8, 2018
Medical & Interview: April 24, 2018
Position Offered: July 12, 2018
Enrolment: Sept 06, 2018
BMQ: Sept 17, 2018

See Y'all on the battlefield


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys, got my offer today for reg force navy, sonar op. Leaving from nfld to go to bc Aug 20th. Good luck to the rest of you waiting 

Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Sonar Op
Marine Tech
Boatswain
Application Date (Online): April 14, 2018
Documents Received: May 7
File Transferred to CFRC: April 16
First Contact: April 17
Second Contact: April 31
Medical: May 7 Done
Interview: May 7 Done
Recruit School bypass granted April 18
Re-enrollment waiver: Approved May 28
Security clearance: ~June 10
Competition Listed: ~July 6
Position offered - sonar op - July 20th
Pat platoon - Aug 20th


----------



## 211RadOp

Zerenitys said:
			
		

> I just wanted to update my timeline. I got my offer yesterday. Good luck to everyone.
> 
> Recruiting Center: Bagotville/Chicoutimi
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: ATIS TECH
> Application Date: 28 Mar 18
> First Contact: 28 Mar 18
> CFAT/TSD: 2016 (Previous Service)
> Background Check Started: 13 Apr 18
> Interview: 19 Apr 18
> Medical: 19 Apr 18 - Cleared 5-16 Jun 18
> Additional Medical Forms Submitted: 24 Apr 18
> Background Check Completed: 26 May 18
> Competition Listed: between 5-16 Jun 18
> Position Offered: ATIS TECH - 11 Jun 18
> Swearing In: 15 Aug 18
> BMQ: 27 Aug 18



Work on your math and some electrical theory (AC/DC) as this is the biggest failure on POET.


----------



## Deleted member 89807

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Work on your math and some electrical theory (AC/DC) as this is the biggest failure on POET.



Hi. Thanks for the advice, I'm actually an electrician civilian lol.  

What does POET stand for?


----------



## kratz

[quote author=Gcnav]
Hi. Thanks for the advice, I'm actually an electrician civilian lol.  

What does POET stand for?
[/quote]


Performance Oriented Electronic Training (POET)

**Edit: To fix broken URL. ***


----------



## karsap

Keep in mind i live in another country for 9 Years

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armored Crewman
Application date: 25th April 2018
First contact: 26th April 2018 (Less than 12 hours later)
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of May 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: TBD
Medical: 30th July 2018
Med Approved: TBD
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Deleted member 89807

Hey guys

I've accepted my offer but don't enroll until Aug 2nd. Is there anything at this point that can change? I'm nervous about putting my notice in at work if there's still a chance things can change?

Thanks


----------



## clmarr

karsap said:
			
		

> Keep in mind i live in another country for 9 Years
> 
> **UPDATE**
> Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
> Trade choice 2: Infantry
> Trade choice 3: Armored Crewman
> Application date: 25th April 2018
> First contact: 26th April 2018 (Less than 12 hours later)
> CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of May 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
> Interview: TBD
> Medical: 30th July 2018
> Med Approved: TBD
> Competition list: TBD
> Position offered: TBD
> Enrolment: TBD
> BMQ: TBD



If the CFRC has already booked your medical, I suspect you probably won't need presec. Either that, or they have not realized yet that you will need presec for some reason.

Here's how my process went at the same CFRC. I lived in a different country for one year, less than 5 years ago (for future reference that country was France).

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/ NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: AVS
Trade Choice 2: AVN
Online Application: Nov 29, 2016
First Contact: Nov 30, 2016
CFAT: Jan 18, 2017
Lasik surgery: Feb 13, 2017
Reliability Interview: July 26, 2017
Security check launched: Jan 19, 2018
Security check completed: May 3, 2018
Medical: May 9, 2018 - Cleared June 6
Interview: May 30, 2018
Competition List: June 6, 2018
Position Offered (AVS): July 10, 2018
Swearing In: Aug 9, 2018
BMQ: Aug 27, 2018


----------



## MoraleOfficer

I wanted to post my recruiting experience to give everyone an example of a pretty quick timeline. Of course I got lucky and didn't run into any hiccups. Thank you to  everyone posting information on the forums here. It has helped a ton. 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Vancouver
Component: Reg Force (NCM)
Trade Choice 1: Comms Research 
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: April 7, 2018
First Contact: April 10, 2018
CFAT- completed, April 17, 2018
Medical- August April 18, 2018
Interview- April 17, 2018
Position Offered: Comms Research, June 19, 2018 
Swearing in: August 7th, 2018 
BMQ: August 18th, 2018


----------



## Foxheadcnda

Does any one know how you are contacted when waiting for a job offer ? 

I called last week and they said everything's a green light just waiting on an offer .. but then just got a call now saying that they're waiting on my reliability .. what would cause this ?


----------



## mariomike

Foxheadcnda said:
			
		

> .. but then just got a call now saying that they're waiting on my reliability .. what would cause this ?



Discussed here,
https://www.google.com/search?rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&q=site:army.ca+%22reliability%22&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwj_vJKdvercAhWd94MKHaMuBBUQBQgmKAA&biw=1280&bih=603

For your specific application, Recruiting is your most trusted source of reliable, up to date information.


----------



## ferdinander

Just wanted to share my timeline! 

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Medical Radiation Technologist
Trade choice 2: Medical Technician (iirc)
Trade choice 3: Biomedical Electronics Technologist (iirc)
Application date: 15 March 2018
First contact: 16 March 2018
CFAT: 19 April 2018 
Interview: 7 June 2018
Medical: 7 June 2018
Position offered: MRad Tech, 6 September 2018
Enrolment: 17 October 2018
BMQ: 29 October 2018


----------



## Moshikaj

cmpbllmchll said:
			
		

> CFRC: Halifax
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade: FSA
> HRA
> Application Date: April 24, 2018
> First Contact: April 25, 2018
> CFAT: June 13, 2018
> Medical: June 19, 2018
> Interview: June 19, 2018
> Background Check: July 30, 2018
> Competition List: August 22, 2018
> Offer of Employment:October 5, 2018
> Enrollment Ceremony: November 1, 2018
> BMQ: November 12, 2018



This is amazing!! That was pretty fast! 
Which role did you get the offer for? FSA or HRA? 
Congratulations


----------



## cmpbllmchll

I got offered FSA, felt like a long time lol.


----------



## Moshikaj

cmpbllmchll said:
			
		

> I got offered FSA, felt like a long time lol.



Congrats!!! Looking at some of the other timelines in this post... you have record time! 
Good luck!


----------



## ontheedge

Wow congrats!  I had an interview and medical early September. Was hoping to start weekend BMQ I


----------



## Scorched

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: ACISS
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 12 October 2018 (Online Application)
First contact: 
CFAT: Already Completed (2011) 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position offered: 
Enrolment: 
BMQ: 

Here we go again! Re-enlisting after a VR in 2013.


----------



## Hedvig

Hi Everyone!

Got my offer today. Super psyched!!!
Thank you everyone on this forum for their questions and contribution, I have learnt lots.

Recruiting Centre: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer
Application Date: 24 June 2018
First Contact: 25 June 2018
CFAT: 24 July 2018
Interview/Medical: 15 August 2018
Additional Medical Forms Submitted: 27 August 2018
Competition List: 1 October 2018
Letter of Offer: 18 October 2018
Enrollment: 13 December 2018
BMQ: 7 January 2019

Cheers!


----------



## pebblesandstones

pebblesandstones said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: DEO NCM
> Trade choice 1:  Signals Officer Human Resources Administrator
> Trade choice 2: Aerospace Control Officer Communicator Research Operator
> Trade choice 3: Infantry Officer
> Application date: June 15, 2018
> First contact: June 18, 2018
> CFAT: July 31, 2018
> Medical part 1: July 31, 2018
> Extra Medical Forms: August 22, 2018
> Interview: October 17, 2018 (originally September 24 but got sick)
> Medical Part 2: October 17, 2018 (originally September 24 but got sick)
> Med Approved:
> Reliability check approved:
> Competition list:
> Position offered:
> Enrolment:
> BMOQ:


----------



## karsap

Keep in mind i moved to Canada at the age of 9

**UPDATE**
Recruiting Center: CFRC Ottawa 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armored Crewman
Application date: 25th April 2018
First contact: 26th April 2018 (Less than 12 hours later)
CFAT: Scheduled for the 23rd of May 2018 (Passed/Qualified)
Interview: 31st of October 2018
Medical: 30th July 2018
Med Approved: 28th of August 2018
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Hedvig

Scorched said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: ACISS
> Trade choice 2:
> Trade choice 3:
> Application date: 12 October 2018 (Online Application)
> First contact:
> CFAT: Already Completed (2011)
> Interview:
> Medical:
> Position offered:
> Enrolment:
> BMQ:
> 
> Here we go again! Re-enlisting after a VR in 2013.



Hang in there!
Just be sure to have a couple things to distract you when you need the most


----------



## Scorched

Hedvig said:
			
		

> Hang in there!
> Just be sure to have a couple things to distract you when you need the most



Cheers. Still no contact. Ill wait a few more weeks before calling. 

EDIT: Received the email today the 23rd OCT.

Recruiting Center: CFRC Montreal
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: ACISS
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 
Application date: 12 October 2018 (Online Application)
First contact: 23 October 2018
CFAT: Already Completed (2011) 
Interview: 
Medical: 
Position offered: 
Enrolment: 
BMQ:


----------



## Brianne

Recruting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Combat Engineer 
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: Sept 11th, 2018
First Contact: Sept 12th, 2018
Aptitude completed : Oct 11th (Passed Oct 23rd)
Medical/Physical: 
Interview completed: 
Position Offered: 
Basic Training Begins: 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MPC

Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: ammo tech switched to HRA
Trade choice 2: supply tech 
Application date: July 4 2018
First contact: July 5 2018
CFAT: August 1st 2018
Medical phase 1:  August 1st 2018
Medical phase 2: August 28th 2018
References contacted : August 10th 2018
Interview: August 28th 2018
Offer: October 30 2018 (Supply Tech, had to ask for a deferral date cause they were putting me on the Nov 19 BMQ and I couldn’t make that date) So I got news today that I will be on Jan 14 2019 BMQ, and (not confirmed yet, but for HRA)
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: January 14 2019


----------



## MPC

MPC said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Winnipeg
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade choice 1: ammo tech switched to HRA
> Trade choice 2: supply tech
> Application date: July 4 2018
> First contact: July 5 2018
> CFAT: August 1st 2018
> Medical phase 1:  August 1st 2018
> Medical phase 2: August 28th 2018
> References contacted : August 10th 2018
> Interview: August 28th 2018
> Offer: October 30 2018 (Supply Tech, had to ask for a deferral date cause they were putting me on the Nov 19 BMQ and I couldn’t make that date) So I got news today that I will be on Jan 14 2019 BMQ, and (not confirmed yet, but for HRA)
> Enrolment: TBD
> BMQ: January 14 2019




Alright! Enrolment on Jan 8 and I’m leaving for St-Jean on Jan 12, course start date is Jan 14. Supply Tech


----------



## CdnRedneck

I am going to BMQ on Jan 12 for 10 weeks and i was wondering what has been removed from BMQ. I tried looking for other threads and could not find any.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

CdnRedneck said:
			
		

> I am going to BMQ on Jan 12 for 10 weeks and i was wondering what has been removed from BMQ. I tried looking for other threads and could not find any.



The shortened duration isn't necessarily about what's been removed. The course has been condensed. While looking at the new training plans and comparing, for the most part it's simply a lot of down-time that's been cut and/or filled up. (There's still some, of course, but not as many admin periods and such as there used to be.) There have been a few component alterations (such as the 13km ruck), field time has been broken down differently and some locations have changed for certain aspects of the course. However, I wouldn't be concerned about anything other than getting through those 10 weeks.


----------



## CdnRedneck

There is a face book group up for January 14, 2018 BMQ "Canadian Forces Recruits Starting BMQ on January 14th, 2019"


----------



## mariomike

CdnRedneck said:
			
		

> I am going to BMQ on Jan 12 for 10 weeks and i was wondering what has been removed from BMQ. I tried looking for other threads and could not find any.





			
				BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> The shortened duration isn't necessarily about what's been removed. The course has been condensed. While looking at the new training plans and comparing, for the most part it's simply a lot of down-time that's been cut and/or filled up. (There's still some, of course, but not as many admin periods and such as there used to be.) There have been a few component alterations (such as the 13km ruck), field time has been broken down differently and some locations have changed for certain aspects of the course. However, I wouldn't be concerned about anything other than getting through those 10 weeks.



See also,

BMQ changed to 10 weeks ?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/98689.0
3 pages.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

mariomike said:
			
		

> See also,
> 
> BMQ changed to 10 weeks ?
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/98689.0
> 3 pages.



Unfortunately, that thread dates back to 2011, long before formal changes took place and there isn't relevant information related to the poster's question of  "...what's been removed...", since at that point it was all still rumour and/or speculation only.


----------



## Kitkat5

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton 
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Supply tech
Trade choice 2:
Application date: Aug 21 2018
First contact: Sept 6th 2018
CFAT: September 11 2018 
Medical phase 1:Sept 20 2018  
References contacted: Nov 2nd 2018
Interview: Sept 20 2018 
Offer: Nov 26th 2018
Enrolment: Jan 16th 2019
BMQ: Jan 27 2019
 ;D


----------



## avntechguy

Been lurking this thread for a while to see how long the process took. It was kind of nerve-wracking especially since I had quit my previous job in hopes of getting in quickly. Word of advice, don't do what I did! 
Well after 6 months, I finally got my job offer today!

Recruiting Center: CFRC New Westminster
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVN Technician
Trade choice 2:
Application date: May 13th 2018
First contact: May 14th 2018
CFAT: June 1st 2018
PLAR Granted: July 19th 2018
Interview: Oct 11th 2018 
Medical: Oct 11th 2018
Offer: Dec 12th 2018
Enrolment: Jan 14th 2019
BMQ: Jan 26th 2019


----------



## Kitkat5

Hey guys, I got selected as a army supply tech. My BMQ start date is Jan 28th, 2019. Anyone else lurking this thread have the same start date ?  :subbies:


----------



## GermanWolf

Just got my offer:

Recruiting Center: Ottawa
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Military Police (MP)
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: May 13th, 2017
First Contact: May 18th, 2017
CFAT: Passed, May 24th, 2017
Medical: Passed, Sep. 28th, 2017
Interview: Passed, April. 24th, 2018
MPAC: Oct. 27th, 2018
Competition Listed: Nov. 22nd, 2018
Position Offered: Dec. 20th, 2018
Swear In: Jan. 15th, 2019
BMQ Begins: Jan 28th, 2019


----------



## Kitkat5

Congratulations on the offer! 
We have the same start date, see you at BMQ!  :subbies:


----------



## Sandboxx

GermanWolf said:
			
		

> Just got my offer:
> 
> Recruiting Center: Ottawa
> Regular/Reserve: Regular
> Officer/NCM: NCM
> Trade Choice 1: Military Police (MP)
> Trade Choice 2:
> Trade Choice 3:
> Application Date: May 13th, 2017
> First Contact: May 18th, 2017
> CFAT: Passed, May 24th, 2017
> Medical: Passed, Sep. 28th, 2017
> Interview: Passed, April. 24th, 2018
> MPAC: Oct. 27th, 2018
> Competition Listed: Nov. 22nd, 2018
> Position Offered: Dec. 20th, 2018
> Swear In: Jan. 15th, 2019
> BMQ Begins: Jan 28th, 2019






Not a bad way to start the holidays mate, congrats


----------



## JeKlo1127

Recruiting Center: Toronto 
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: aircraft structures tech 
Trade Choice 2: human resources admin
Trade Choice 3: aerospace operator 
Application Date: December 2018
First Contact: December 2018
CFAT: scheduled for January 17th, 2019
Medical: tbd
Interview: tbd

Wish me luck! I've wanted this since I was 17!


----------



## BigBert

Recruiting Center: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Medical Technician - Unskilled 
Application date: 
First contact:
CFAT: Early 2017 (application carryover from Reserves)
Medical: July 18 2018 (I believe)
Interview: July 18 2018
Medical supplementary documentation: Late July
Reliability approved: Late August 2018
Medical approved: August 31 2018
Competition list: August 31 2018
Position offered: January 07 2019
Enrolment: January 30 2019
BMQ: February 11 2019

New years is off to a good start for myself. Good luck to everyone else and stay patient.


----------



## Pitohui

CdnRedneck said:
			
		

> I am going to BMQ on Jan 12 for 10 weeks and i was wondering what has been removed from BMQ. I tried looking for other threads and could not find any.


I was talking to some of the recruiters after my enrolment ceremony and was told that a lot of combat oriented training, weapons handling was reduced as it more than what is needed for purple trades and will be made up in occupational training for the more combat specializing trades.

I was wondering about the civi dress code, I get the no leggings part but dress pants or jeans as mentioned on the joining instructions? I know there is a lot of grey area (people dressed like cowboys) and was hoping for input regarding grey camo pants or cargo pants, obviously would not like to buy more clothes that I will never wear unless required.








			
				Kitkat5 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I got selected as a army supply tech. My BMQ start date is Jan 28th, 2019. Anyone else lurking this thread have the same start date ?  :subbies:



I will starting then too


----------



## PuckChaser

Camo pants are cool until you're wearing them for 18 hours a day, or for a 7 week stretch without laundry or a shower. Find some other colour.


----------



## Pitohui

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Camo pants are cool until you're wearing them for 18 hours a day, or for a 7 week stretch without laundry or a shower. Find some other colour.



Compared to jeans or dress pants they would be much more preferable, I'm just interested whether or not there will be any issue wearing something casual instead of something dressy at BMQ until issued my kit.

Also would athletic pants be acceptable when it says athletic shorts on joining instructions?


----------



## PuckChaser

There's a reason you're being asked to bring "dressy" clothes. From Day 1 you're going to be indoctrinated on professionalism. Part of that is how you dress. You'll hear dress and deportment more times than you can count on your fingers and toes every day you're at St Jean (if they're doing it right). I just looked at the BMQ Joining Instructions, and to me it screams "Business Casual". 

The athletic clothing they're asking you to bring is for PT, I would bring the minimum and then those athletic pants if you want for outdoor PT.

The goal here is to bring what they ask, its for a reason. You're not the first person going through BMQ that doesn't want to wear dress pants or jeans, and you won't be the last.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Pitohui said:
			
		

> I was talking to some of the recruiters after my enrolment ceremony and was told that a lot of combat oriented training, weapons handling was reduced as it more than what is needed for purple trades and will be made up in occupational training for the more combat specializing trades.
> 
> I was wondering about the civi dress code, I get the no leggings part but dress pants or jeans as mentioned on the joining instructions? I know there is a lot of grey area (people dressed like cowboys) and was hoping for input regarding grey camo pants or cargo pants, obviously would not like to buy more clothes that I will never wear unless required.
> 
> I will starting then too



For clarification, weapons training and handling still encompasses all the key components it did when I was there.

I never saw anyone dressed like cowboys. What I _*did *_see were females wearing leggings and yoga pants even though they were told not to. I saw males and females not having the faintest idea of what business casual was, I saw people with PT/gym attire, which was laughable at best, and I saw people who actually looked presentable and professional and who were prepared. Everyone receives the same prep list. So, choose your own reasons for why you'll stand out right off the bat--be it negative reasons or positive reasons.

Don't bring a ton of civvie stuff. You won't need it.


----------



## cld617

There's nothing wrong with the pants on the left or middle, however I'd advise against showing up in camouflage pattern clothing. The joining instructions say nothing about business casual, and I'd argue anyone who thinks otherwise hasn't actually worked in an office environment because you certainly wouldn't want to be marching around and humping kit bags in that type of clothing.


----------



## Pitohui

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I never saw anyone dressed like cowboys. What I _*did *_see were females wearing leggings and yoga pants even though they were told not to. I saw males and females not having the faintest idea of what business casual was, I saw people with PT/gym attire, which was laughable at best, and I saw people who actually looked presentable and professional and who were prepared. Everyone receives the same prep list. So, choose your own reasons for why you'll stand out right off the bat--be it negative reasons or positive reasons.
> 
> Don't bring a ton of civvie stuff. You won't need it.



I've never had an issue with the dress code in the professional background I come from so I honestly don't know where the line is between business casual and too casual is, that's why I'm here looking for input, grey camo and the green cargo pants from the picture I posted before was suitable when working as a liaison and supply chain rep.
Now I went out and spent $320 for half the clothes and that's why I'm looking for input, getting everything on the list can get unnecessarily expensive if some of the clothes I already own meet the criteria.
Now about leggings and athletic shorts, I hate leggings and haven't bought a pair of shorts in over ten years so when I'm looking at athletic shorts and crop pants, they all look like leggings to me, can someone suggest whether or not these are acceptable as athletic bottoms for BMQ?
(Can't get image link to load)
https://images.lululemon.com/is/image/lululemon/LW6AB1S_035167_2?$image_carousel-xl_2x$
https://images.lululemon.com/is/image/lululemon/LW7AN7S_034135_2?$image_carousel-xl_2x$



			
				cld617 said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with the pants on the left or middle, however I'd advise against showing up in camouflage pattern clothing.


On weekends IF we're allowed out after indoc, would there be any issue in wearing my grey camo then?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Pitohui said:
			
		

> I've never had an issue with the dress code in the professional background I come from so I honestly don't know where the line is between business casual and too casual is, that's why I'm here looking for input, grey camo and the green cargo pants from the picture I posted before was suitable when working as a liaison and supply chain rep.
> Now I went out and spent $320 for half the clothes and that's why I'm looking for input, getting everything on the list can get unnecessarily expensive if some of the clothes I already own meet the criteria.
> Now about leggings and athletic shorts, I hate leggings and haven't bought a pair of shorts in over ten years so when I'm looking at athletic shorts and crop pants, they all look like leggings to me, can someone suggest whether or not these are acceptable as athletic bottoms for BMQ?
> (Can't get image link to load)
> https://images.lululemon.com/is/image/lululemon/LW6AB1S_035167_2?$image_carousel-xl_2x$
> https://images.lululemon.com/is/image/lululemon/LW7AN7S_034135_2?$image_carousel-xl_2x$
> On weekends IF we're allowed out after indoc, would there be any issue in wearing my grey camo then?



You will absolutely be allowed off base after Indoc. It’s just a matter of which weekend(s) you’ll have taken away from you/the pl. (This happens to everyone at least once, it’s just part of the process.) Yes, you can wear those pants, or any other pants you’re comfortable in. 

I’m not trying to be facetious here, but I honestly don’t know how to explain suitable attire. Do you need a full business suit? No. Do you need creased dress slacks and a button-down blouse with dress shoes? I wouldn’t even go that far. Khakis and a nice v-neck with sensible shoes should suffice. (And I can’t stress “sensible” enough. You’ll be doing a ton of walking and standing—enough to make you sweat, because you’ll be walking as fast as you can everywhere while trying to learn how to march. Those little slip-on, flat-soled, no cushion and zero traction things won’t cut it.) 

Standard athletic wear will be fine. I bought a couple of inexpensive black, slightly fitted T’s from Walmart and I got my shorts from Winners and Sportchek. (I prefer the style with the tight, dry fit layer underneath and a loose layer on top—one piece.) You won’t need more than a couple of pairs tops. You’ll be able to do laundry each evening. I can’t stress enough how few items of civvie  clothing you’ll actually need. (Unfortunately, you won’t understand what I mean until you’re already into course—I’m trying to save you some effort though.)


----------



## Pitohui

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> You will absolutely be allowed off base after Indoc. It’s just a matter of which weekend(s) you’ll have taken away from you/the pl. (This happens to everyone at least once, it’s just part of the process.) Yes, you can wear those pants, or any other pants you’re comfortable in.
> 
> I’m not trying to be facetious here, but I honestly don’t know how to explain suitable attire. Do you need a full business suit? No. Do you need creased dress slacks and a button-down blouse with dress shoes? I wouldn’t even go that far. Khakis and a nice v-neck with sensible shoes should suffice. (And I can’t stress “sensible” enough. You’ll be doing a ton of walking and standing—enough to make you sweat, because you’ll be walking as fast as you can everywhere while trying to learn how to march. Those little slip-on, flat-soled, no cushion things won’t cut it.)
> 
> Standard athletic wear will be fine. I bought a couple of inexpensive black, slightly fitted T’s from Walmart and I got my shorts from Winners and Sportchek. (I prefer the style with the tight, dry fit layer underneath and a loose layer on top—one piece.) You won’t need more than a couple of pairs tops. You’ll be able to do laundry each evening. I can’t stress enough how few items of civvie  clothing you’ll actually need. (Unfortunately, you won’t understand what I mean until you’re already into course—I’m trying to save you some effort though.)



Right now I just wear something casual that is comfortable and nonrestrictive, as for the civi clothing I was only planning to bring what was listed on the Joining Instructions, two pairs of casual pants, two athletic shirts etc., etc. I just literally don't have anything other than like three sets of casual clothing before I went shopping today. I guess I'm good with the business casual and athletic tops, just need to figure out if those compression type athletic bottoms would be acceptable.
I do want to thank everyone for their input as I'll no longer be left guessing and make a fool of myself day one.


----------



## namelessvoid

So far this is what my application process looks like. I also had a quick question to anyone who has had to get extra medical forms filled out by civi doctors. I handed them all in via email to the med tech who did my first medical exam and was wondering if they send a confirmation they got all the information and usually how long of a wait till I get a response.

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Technician 
Trade Choice 2: Military Police
Trade Choice 3: Medical Technician
Application Date: 15th August 2018
First Contact: 16th August 2018
CFAT: 25th October 2018 (Qualified chose Vehicle Technician)
Medical: 13 November 2018
Extra Medical Forms Sent: 8 January 2019 
Medical Approved: Pending
Interview: Pending 
Position Offered: Pending
Enrolment: Pending
BMQ: Pending


----------



## StygianFire

UPDATE:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Barrie  
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM 
Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Armoured Soldier
Trade choice 3:  
Application date: 25th July 2018
First contact: 26th July 2018 
CFAT: 18th September 2018
Interview: 27th November 2018
Medical: 29th November 2018
Med Approved: 5th December 20188
Reliability chrck approved: NA
Competition list: 5th December 2018
Position offered: Crewman - December 11th 2018 - DECLINED
                      : Combat Engineer - January 18, 2018 - ACCEPTED
Enrolment: January 30, 2019
BMQ: February 11, 2019

I can't say the process was long but it was certainly interesting. Good luck to all who are starting BMQ soon or who are still in the process. Dreams do come true!


----------



## littlecat92

Kitkat5 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I got selected as a army supply tech. My BMQ start date is Jan 28th, 2019. Anyone else lurking this thread have the same start date ?  :subbies:




MY BMQ start date is January 28, 2019 as well!


----------



## whenwood730

Anyone here going to BMQ March 11 ?


----------



## CharlieMike

Hello everyone.
My start date for Bmq is Feb 25, 2019 anyone else going then?


----------



## KevG

Recruiting Centre: Victoria
Regular/Reserve: Reg
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MarTech
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: May 27, 2018
First Contact: May 28, 2018
CFAT: did it in early 2000's and was told it was still valid
TSD: June 11 2018
Interview: July 12 2018
Medical:  July 12 2018
Deemed medically unfit due to borderline H3 hearing.
Received letter of rejection: October 25 2018
Went to a DR. of audiology and passed H2 hearing
Decision overturned: December 21 2018
Follow up medical and interview: January 21 2019
Position Offered: February 21 2019
Sworn in:  February 28 2019
BMQ: Leave March 9 and start on March 11 2019

It's been a long hurry up and wait process as everything up until the medical rejection was going at lightning speeds just to slow down but alas the wait is over and this is getting more real every day!!!!


----------



## ZeroBlock

Had to reapply because it's been more than 12 months since I initially applied. Here's hoping things go by fast.

Recruiting Centre: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice: Infantry 
Application Date: 2019-FEB-21
First Contact: 2019-FEB-25
CFAT: *Already completed*
Medical:
Interview:
Merit Listed:
Position offered:
Enrollment:
BMQ:


----------



## KevG

whenwood730 said:
			
		

> Anyone here going to BMQ March 11 ?



Yep. Me!! I might be the oldest guy there at 45 but I'm ready


----------



## ThePole

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00114 NCI OP - Naval Combat Information Operator
Trade Choice 2: 00299 NAV COMM - Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: 00115 NES OP - Naval Electronic Sensor Operator
Applied: Oct 15, 2018
First Contact: Dec 5, 2018
CFAT: Completed in early 2000's
Second contact: Jan 16, 2019
Personal Inventory CFAT: FEB 5, 2019
Medical: March 5, 2019
Interview: March 5, 2019
Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
BMQ: 

Personal note: Hoping it wont take as long as most. I gathered from the media coverage recently that the Navy is really short handed....


----------



## whenwood730

A friend was saying to bring Extra marking Tape and sharpie marker also a good sewing kit with small scissors is this necessary ? also whats marking tape ? is it like hockey tape ?


----------



## mariomike

whenwood730 said:
			
		

> A friend was saying to bring Extra marking Tape and sharpie marker also a good sewing kit with small scissors is this necessary ? also whats marking tape ? is it like hockey tape ?



See also,

Packing for Basic [MERGED] 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13460.500
29 pages.


----------



## KFaith

Recruiting Centre: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACS
Trade Choice 2:AVN
Trade Choice 3:
Applied: August 1st 2018
First Contact: August 8th 2018
CFAT: August 28th 2018
Interview and Medical: September 18th 2018
Secondary medical paperwork: October 2018 and approved in  January 2019
Position Offered: ACS March 4th 2019
Sworn in: April 2nd 2019
BMQ: April 8th 2019


----------



## ThePole

Recruiting Centre: Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: 00114 NCI OP - Naval Combat Information Operator
Trade Choice 2: 00299 NAV COMM - Naval Communicator
Trade Choice 3: 00115 NES OP - Naval Electronic Sensor Operator
Applied: Oct 15, 2018
First Contact: Dec 5, 2018
CFAT: Completed in early 2000's
Second contact: Jan 16, 2019
Personal Inventory CFAT: FEB 5, 2019

Medical: March 5, 2019 - Pending Failure - Hearing is H3. 
Deemed medically unfit, by the medic, due to H3 hearing. Advised medic to push application to Ottawa and that I will NOT voluntarily withdrawal the application.

Interview: Postponed until Ottawa weighs in on my hearing disability.

Personal Note: *Will appeal upon official rejection using DOAD 5015.0*

Rejection mail: Not received yet.

Decision overturned: 

Follow up medical and interview: 

Position Offered: 
Sworn in: 
BMQ:


----------



## dapaterson

The cited DAOD is irrelevant to your situation.  It applies to DND employees, and to CAF members who supervise DND employees.

You should review DAOD 5023-0, Universality of Service and DAOD 5023-1, Minimum Operational Standards Related to Universality of Service, together with Medical Standards for the Canadian Forces.


----------



## KevG

ThePole said:
			
		

> Medical: March 5, 2019 - Pending Failure - Hearing is H3.
> Deemed medically unfit, by the medic, due to H3 hearing. Advised medic to push application to Ottawa and that I will NOT voluntarily withdrawal the application.



Go to see a civilian audiologist and pass the test! Explain to the audiologist what you need and they will work with you (IE: flush your ears etc). The CAF equipment usually dates from the 70's or older whereas in the civilian world it is the most modern equipment. 

Don't get angry about the decision get smart!


----------



## Braydondinis

Recruiting Centre: Major Tilston Armouries Windsor, CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:

Application: 11 Nov 18
First Contact: 14 Nov 18

CFAT: 28 Nov 18
Interview: 13 Dec 18
Medical: 13 Dec 18
(Multiple med forms required to be filled out by various doctors)
Med Forms Handed In: 13 Jan 19

Med Approved: TBA
Competition List: TBA
Position Offer: TBA
BMQ: TBA (Fitness test done first week of BMQ for my trade)


----------



## Elmo

Ceremony on the 10th April in Tdot, due to be in St.J for the 22nd anyone else starting on that date?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wulfrun

Enrollment on Apr 4th and leaving for st.jean around the 15th anyone else???


----------



## octovanyo

BMQ on April 8th. Anybody out there?!


----------



## njovanoski

Wulfrun said:
			
		

> Enrollment on Apr 4th and leaving for st.jean around the 15th anyone else???



Swearing in ceremony is 27th for me then BMQ April 15th as well. See ya then!


----------



## V1994

Is there another medical examination at BMQ?


----------



## BeyondTheNow

V1994 said:
			
		

> Is there another medical examination at BMQ?



No. But you’ll be at the MIR for different things at different times. (Inoculations aka needle parade, probably for personal injury at some point, probably at least one illness, STI lecture, etc.)


----------



## JKirke

Update:

Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular 
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: AVS Tech (Accepted)
Trade choice 2: ACS Tech
Trade choice 3: AVN Tech
Application date: 28 November 2018
First contact: 29 November 2018
CFAT: 14 December 2018
Medical: 12 February 2019 
Interview: 12 February 2019
Reliability approved: 21 March 2019
Medical approved: 18 March 2019
Competition list: 29 March 2019
Position offered: 1 April 2019
Enrollment: 17 April 2019
BMQ: 29 April 2019

5 Months door-to-door application process  ;D


----------



## Brooe0043

Wulfrun said:
			
		

> Enrollment on Apr 4th and leaving for st.jean around the 15th anyone else???



See you then! Flying out of TO the 13th. Start the 15th


----------



## Brooe0043

Bmq apri 15th,  who else out there?


----------



## Brooe0043

I'm going the same times


----------



## Brooe0043

I'm going there same dates


----------



## Brooe0043

I'm going there same dates


----------



## mariomike

Brooe0043,



			
				Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> You will not *spam the boards*. This is usually described as making the same post over and over, or the same post to multiple forums or threads.
> 
> Army.ca Staff


----------



## Brooe0043

mariomike said:
			
		

> Brooe0043,




My apologies, I am just learning how this site works. I will do my best to not do this again. I do believe I got it now. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Arty.Runner

I am enrolled as of 9th of April and start 22nd of April.


----------



## Bekakind

I'm enrolled as of the 16th and start the 22nd


----------



## Thekatsmeow16

Hello! I start basic training April 22nd too! Just trying to talk to a few people before I go. Reach out to me if you see this!


----------



## Elmo

Well see you all there. I'm swearing in tomorrow and due to be in for the 22nd as well.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bekakind

Hello, if anyone is attending BMQ on the 22nd of April I made a facebook page titled BMQ April 22nd 2019, feel free to join the page and when you do I'll add you to the group chat!


----------



## Blixed

Recruting Center: Sherbrooke, QC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1:Infantry
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: February 4 2019
First Contact: February 5 2019
Aptitude completed : February 20 2019
Interview completed: March 14 2019
Medical completed: March 25 2019 (approuved)
Position Offered: 25 April 2019
Basic Training Begins: 8 June 2019


----------



## HPM

Recruiting Centre: Montreal
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Aviation Systems Technician
Trade Choice 2: 
Trade Choice 3: 
Application Date: 2018 June 12
First Contact: 2018 June 15
CFAT: 2018 July 06 (Results: Qualified)
Medical:  :waiting:
Interview:  :waiting:
Merit Listed:  :waiting:
Position offered:  :waiting:
Enrollment:  :waiting:
BMQ:  :waiting:



2018 Septembre 09
     I emailed Montreal Recruiting Centre since I have not heard from them more than 45 days after I took CFAT.

2018 September 12
     Got a reply from a recruiter saying that they halted the processing of my application because a more thorough background check regarding my foreign implications has been deemed necessary. I guess they will resume processing my application until the investigation concludes. 

2019  May 25
     No updates... Although the investigation could last up to 18 months or more. It would probably take them 3-5 years or may be even more to process my application. So, while waiting I decided to go back to school to study the program related to the trade of my choice. 


*** If I successfully get recruited before I finish the 3-year program, can I continue attending college under the "Paid Education"? Sorry, I can't find a thread about my question or I just didn't look hard enough. 

*** On CAF's website: https://forces.ca/en/career/aviation-systems-technician/

Paid Education Options
Non-commissioned Member Subsidized Training and Education Program
If you choose to apply to this program, you must apply both to the CAF and the appropriate college. 

And there is also this: https://forces.ca/en/paid-education/#pt
Your application does not guarantee a spot at a Canadian college. You are encouraged to apply to an accredited program through the college of your choice before applying to the CAF.


----------



## TNTC0626

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Communicator Research Operator  
Trade choice 2: Aerospace Telecommunication and Information Systems Technician
Trade choice 3: Aerospace Control Operator
Application date: 2018-October-13
First contact:  2018-October-15
CFAT: 2018-October-30
Interview: 2018-December-12
Medical exam: 2018-December-12
Background check: Sometime between 14-January-2019 and 11-February-2019
Medically approved: Sometime between 17-April-2019 and 17-May-2019
Competition-listed: Sometime between 18-May-2019 and 30-May-2019
Position offered: 2019-May-31 (Communicator Research Operator)
Enrollment date: 2019-July-24
BMQ: 2019-August-05


----------



## Paula78

I just received a call that says my background check is approuved! Hoping it goes a little bit faster now 
Next step : medical update!


----------



## PostalClerk

M1r@nd@78 said:
			
		

> I just received a call that says my background check is approuved! Hoping it goes a little bit faster now
> Next step : medical update!



Félicitations ! 

This provides hope; I have the same background as yours: né à l'étranger + la famille qui vit à l'étranger.

Bon courage pour la suite. 

All the best !!


----------



## Braydondinis

Recruiting Centre: CFRC London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade Choice 1: Infantry 
Trade Choice 2: -
Trade Choice 3: -

Application: 11 Nov 18
First Contact: 14 Nov 18

CFAT: 28 Nov 18
Interview: 13 Dec 18
Medical Exam: 13 Dec 18
Background Check: Mar 19

Med Approved: Jun 19
Competition List: Jun 19

Position Offered: 20 Jun 19
Enrolment Ceremony: 14 Aug 19
BMQ: 26 Aug 19


----------



## Paula78

PostalClerk said:
			
		

> Félicitations !
> 
> This provides hope; I have the same background as yours: né à l'étranger + la famille qui vit à l'étranger.
> 
> Bon courage pour la suite.
> 
> All the best !!



Merci, je recommence à avoir de l'espoir après 30 mois d'attente  

Es-tu dans l'attente toi aussi?

Bonne chance à toi aussi!


----------



## PostalClerk

M1r@nd@78 said:
			
		

> Merci, je recommence à avoir de l'espoir après 30 mois d'attente
> 
> Es-tu dans l'attente toi aussi?
> 
> Bonne chance à toi aussi!



Merci Beaucoup !

Toujours dans l'attente ... mais juste pour 6 mois pour 'clearance'; J'ai tous commencé en Aout 2018. 

This pales in comparison to your 30 months ... T'es courageuse !

Bonne chance


----------



## betweenarockandarock

betweenarockandarock said:
			
		

> Recruiting Center: CFRC Edmonton
> Regular Force/Primary Reserve: Regular
> Trade Choice #1: Supply Tech
> Trade Choice #2: ED Tech
> Trade Choice #3: WFE Tech
> Applied: November 22, 2018
> First Contact: December 10th, 2018
> CFAT: January 25th, 2019
> Interview: March 6th, 2019 (Supply)
> Medical: March 6th, 2019
> Medical Documents: May 9th, 2019
> Position Offered: June 24th, 2019 (Supply)
> Swearing In: August 21, 2019
> BMQ: September 2, 2019



Worth the wait.


----------



## Albertaryan

Recruiting centre Edmonton 
Reg force/reserve: Reg force 
Trade choice 1 : infantry
Applied: July 2018
First contact : July 2018 
Cfat: October 2018
Interview: November 2018
Medical :November 2018
Competition list : June 4 2019 
Position offered : June 7 2019 
Swearing in : July 31st 2019
Bmq : August 12

Facebook group for those starting bmq August 12 https://www.facebook.com/groups/2097298170570409/?ref=share


----------



## Formosa

.


----------



## GeminiLanding

Recruiting Centre: Vancouver 
Regular/Reserve:  Regular 
Officer/NCM:  NCM

Trade Choice 1:  Materials Tech
Trade Choice 2:  Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 3:  Supply Tech (offered)

Application Date: 4 Nov 18
First contact:  5 Nov 18
CFAT:  13 Dec 18
Interview: 21 Feb 19
Medical:  21 Feb 19

Background check: ??
Med Approved: ??
Competition List:  ??

Position Offered:  10 Jul 19
Enrolment:  19 Aug 19
BMQ:  2 Sep 19

And...I’m in!!!  Good luck to all.


----------



## Formosa

Recruiting Center: CFRC Toronto
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM

Trade choice 1: Infantry Soldier
Trade choice 2: Gunner
Trade choice 3: Crewman

Application date: April 11, 2019
First contact: April 12, 2019
CFAT: April 29, 2019
Interview: June 06, 2019
Medical: June 25, 2019

Med Approved: N/A
Reliability Screening Completed: N/A
Competition list: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: N/A
BMQ: N/A

I don't know how to find out the other information not listed such as Med Approved, Reliability Screening Completed, Competition Listing, ect. ect. (I'm sure they'd call me for some of the things), if anyone could tell me where to find that, I'll be glad to update with more proper information when I have it.


----------



## Paula78

Finally on the competition list


----------



## TheDeparture

Recruiting Center: London
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: ACIS
Application Date: July 12, 2019
First Contact: July 15, 2019
TSDPI Completed:  July 15, 2019
CFAT Test: Bypass due to previous CFAT 2007
Interview: July 29, 2019
Medical evaluation:  August 12, 2019
Reliability Screening:
Position Offered: 
Sworn in:  
Basic Training Begins:


----------



## EastonPacman

Recruiting Center: Edmonton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2: Lab Tech
Trade choice 3: Weapons Tech 

Application date: 2019-June-03
First contact: 2019-June-07
CFAT: 2019-June-24
Interview: 2019-July-29
Medical: 2019-July-29

Med Approved: 2019-July-29
Reliability Screening Completed: Started June 27, 2019
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## MickeyMoose

Recruiting Center: CFRC Calgary
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM:  NCM

Trade choice 1: ACIS
Trade choice 2: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: May 28, 2019
First contact: June 24, 2019
CFAT: July 17, 2019
Interview: August 1, 2019
Medical: August 1, 2019

Med Approval: ?
Reliability Screening: N/A
Position offered: N/A
Swear in: N/A
BMQ: N/A

Hey all, just wondering since ACIS is hiring like crazy right now, should I expect a near-future date for BMQ? (Under the assumption I nail the interview and medical) Do they usually send you notice of your BMQ dates well in advance? Just wondering what to do about my current job and apartment as far as notice. Also what is the "Medical approval"? Is that just the documents submitted during the med evaluation or is it also waiting for your civilian medical records to be submitted? I was not asked for my civilian medical documents/formal history, is that normal?


----------



## Paula78

Finally, I've got my offer today


----------



## ontheedge

Nice work and congrats!!!


----------



## jdem007

This is an update to my file/application to join the Canadian Army. I was found unfit to join after my medical exam due to history of depression, anxiety and taking cipralex medication. I had to appeal and proved them that I had made great progress and changes in my life. For cases like me I figured it would take a while. So I don't mind the wait. And I'm still going to wait patiently. But hopefully it will be done soon  

Recruiting Center: Ottawa, ON-Transferred to Edmonton, AB in August 2019    
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Drafting and Survey Tech
Trade choice 3: Geomatics Technician
Application date: November 29, 2017
First contact: December 19, 2017

CFAT: January 8th, 2018
CFAT Results: January 12th, 2018- Successful
CFAT Re-write date: April 6th, 2018

Medical: April 17th, 2018
Medical: August 2018-Found unfit for CAF- Went to see a doctor, improved my health and appealed.
Medical: Appealed in June 6, 2019 
Med Approved: August 6th, 2019

Interview: TBD-Needed to update my file since it has been a year that I applied and my file got expired. Now waiting for an interview.

Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## jdem007

This is an update to my file/application to join the Canadian Army. I was found unfit to join after my medical exam due to history of depression, anxiety and taking cipralex medication. I had to appeal and proved them that I had made great progress and changes in my life. For cases like me I figured it would take a while. So I don't mind the wait. And I'm still going to wait patiently. But hopefully it will be done soon  

Recruiting Centre: Ottawa, ON-Transferred to Edmonton, AB in August 2019    
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: Combat Engineer
Trade choice 2: Drafting and Survey Tech
Trade choice 3: Geomatics Technician
Application date: November 29, 2017
First contact: December 19, 2017

CFAT: January 8th, 2018
CFAT Results: January 12th, 2018- Successful
CFAT Re-write date: April 6th, 2018

Medical: April 17th, 2018
Medical: August 2018-Found unfit for CAF- Went to see a doctor, improved my health and appealed.
Medical: Appealed in June 6, 2019 
Med Approved: August 6th, 2019

Interview: TBD-Needed to update my file since it has been a year that I applied and my file got expired. Now waiting for an interview.

Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrolment: TBD
BMQ: TBD


----------



## Clerk Wannabe

Recruiting Center: Regina
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: HRA
Trade choice 2: 
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 2019-June-08
First contact: 2019-June-10
CFAT: N/A
Interview: 2019-July-28
Medical: 2019-July-28

Med Approved: TBD
Reliability Screening Completed: TBD (Contacts notified me they were contacted 18 July)
Competition list: TBD
Position offered: TBD
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: TBD
BMQ:TBD


----------



## midget-boyd91

Recruiting Center: Halifax
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM

Trade choice 1: NCI Op
Trade choice 2: NESOP
Trade choice 3: 

Application date: 2019-March
First contact: The next day
CFAT: April 10ish
Interview: 2019-June
Medical: 2019-June

Med Approved: July or Aug 2019
Competition list: July or August 2019
Position offered: Yesterday, Sept 11 2019 NCI Op
Enrollment Ceremony /Swear in: Oct 15 2019
BMQ: Nov 4 2019


----------



## EastonPacman

Is anyone going to be starting BMQ on Nov 11 2019 by any chance?


----------

